# baby kribs



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

my kribs just had babies and the new 1st time mommy and daddy are being hyper aggressive with all the tank mates who are backed into a corner of the tank lol. its a planted tank, and these things are tiny and disappear every time i try and catch them to put them in the breeder. What is the best way to catch them... the syphon doesn't seem to do the trick, and the net is just useless - any tricks? 

H.


----------



## curtisonrad19 (Oct 31, 2010)

Could make a bottle trap? 
Cut a 600ml bottle top off, invert it, taape it on. 
easy as that!  
then maybe put some food in it as well to lure them in? 
May or may not work.


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

+1 to bottle trap & food


----------



## Sandy Landau (Jun 4, 2010)

This is normal krib behaviour and they are usually pretty good parents. Can you remove the other inhabitants of the tank that are getting into their face? Also, put some caves in the tank for the kribs.


----------



## FED (Apr 25, 2010)

Corner them and then move the net slowly up as to not alarm them. This always works for me. Just do a scooping motion slowly and then flick up fast when you have them lined up in the net. It helps if you have a bigger net.


----------



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

Turkey baster did the trick! I put them in a cycled 10g with mom and dad, but mom freaked out and was attacking dad, so i've put dad back in the community. Mom looks kind of pale and is hiding with the fry... do you think i should keep just the fry in the 10g and return mom to the community, or does mom need to be with the babies for the first few days?


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

I know it's a little late for you for this batch, but I found the easiest for me is to have some caves there for them to spawn in (coconut shells, krib caves, whatever) and actually remove the cave with Mom inside before the eggs hatch. It's usually obvious from the parents' behaviour that they've laid eggs. They go on with their little dance for a few days and then Mom pretty much disappears in the cave for a couple of days, with Dad guarding the entrance 24/7. At that point I put a large bowl in the tank, lift the cave gently (Mom usually stays inside), put it in the bowl, and voila. The bowl with water + cave then goes in a 10G breeder. It's worked every time for me. The main thing you want to watch is that the eggs never get out of the water.

Good luck!


----------



## christhefish (Nov 8, 2010)

i would put the mom back she might be too stressed and eat the babies 
put some airstones in and they should be fine


----------



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

mom is doing a good job looking after the little ones. have an AC20 in there, so lots of flow already, prefer not to add airstone (can't stand the noise/vibration of airpumps hehe).

Video of mama and her new groupies here:


----------



## christhefish (Nov 8, 2010)

i hate air pumps too 
do you have a sponge on the filter intake
she still might eat them just be careful not to scare her


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

+1 on air pumps, and +1 on the intake protection! I lost many fry this way from the first batch I had. These are still a bit small to wonder out too far from Mom and too far from the gravel, but they soon will...

Congrats. Looks great.


----------



## pistolpete (May 2, 2010)

Krib fry do way better with a parent present. Without a parent they are timid and don't come out to feed. When they stop schooling and following the mom around (which usually happens at about three to four weeks) then you should remove her.


----------



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

thanks for the advice. i will keep the mom in with them for about a month, then move her out to the community (maybe spawn again?) and put the guppy fry back in the 10g with the krib fry - think they will get along ok?


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

I think they'll be fine. In my experience kribs are perfectly sociable... until they decide to spawn! You shouldn't have to worry about that with the fry for a few months...


----------

